# My beautiful Lobster - the hairless boy <3



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Beauty comes from within, I know :lol: 
But Lobster (aka Lobbe) is the most beautiful boy ever - maybe because of his absolut perfect temper.

*Annabels Lobster Boy*
10 weeks tomorrow and 37g.
Blue hairless


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I don't find it common for me to find hairless animals cute but they are growing on me. He looks seriously cute!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

See, I like the little wrinkly faces.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

he does look super wrinkled,he's great.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful boy


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

It's the shar-pei version of a mouse! Mouse-pei.
Love your photos BTW.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

He's so fugly and adorable!


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Awww he's definitely a cutie!!!!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Is he a rhino mouse? they are super cool and very cute


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Velvet_Meece said:


> Is he a rhino mouse? they are super cool and very cute


 I have no idea if it's called a rhino mouse, but he is hr/hr


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Not sure how you'd tell either but looks like the ones on google


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

He is simply gorgeous- how could you not love a face like that!


----------

